# 01.01.2011 ()
1  22.3    129-  08.08.2001.  01.01.2011.   :                    ,     .
:      :  26001    ?   !? ...        ,     2011.  ?

----------


## .

.       ,         ,   .

----------

,    2010,      -   ,     - 12    ,        . 
      !?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, !?  :Frown:

----------


## .

.
 ,  , ,       ,     .

----------

,      .     ,    01.01.2011?

----------


## AndreyBal

, ,     ,          ,     ,          ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,    01.01.2011?


 , .     .



> ,     ,          ?


       ,

----------


## Na28ta

:Frown: .         ?       (    ,       )?

----------


## SidWilson

> , .     .


?   ,    -     ,    .

----------


## .

.9 


> ,       ,  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,        ,  .
> (     27.07.2010 N 227-)

----------


## SidWilson



----------

!     ,       . , 1)   01.03.11     -2, -6-1  2010. ( 2005   ,        ),  -6-1   ? 2)  -2  2011   ? 3) ,  ,  . 4)    (  )   .   ..
         ?

----------


## .

1  2011            .      ,              .
   ,  -2    2011       .

----------


## Na28ta

,  -!   -       ?          ,      !  :  ""  ,       ,     .   ,   -     :Frown: .

        ,       ,          ,   ,            ...

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,    :        ,   ?          (  , ,      )? 

    ,                  . ..          !

----------


## Na28ta

:  ,     .   ,       ? ,    ,       :Frown:  . , ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   ?       ,    . 
  -2    212-

----------


## Na28ta

,   .  2010.     ,    2011    , !           ... .

----------

.  .9 
:   ,       ,  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,        ,  .
(     27.07.2010 N 227-).
  ,         ,      ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## Na28ta

,  : 

      08.12.2010 N 339- "      "       ,     ,           "      ":

"     . 6 . 16    24.07.2009 N 212-                       .  1  2011 .   :        12-      .          (. 7 . 16    24.07.2009 N 212-)."

----------

,   +:



 19  2002 . N 439

   ,

 ,      


( .     16.10.2003 N 630,
 26.02.2004 N 110,  ,     
 01.08.2006 N 06-735)

3. ,                           .      "".
    ,        .
( .     16.10.2003 N 630)

   + ...,     ,    227- ?! 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------

...
     ,       ,      .    ,       -  ,  "" -     .
    ,  !

----------

> .


         -   ,      ,    - !

----------


## .

> 


     .     . ,           .            .

----------

.. 
   ,    01.01.2011       - 300 .,   - 500 ?    "" (  ): 100  200 . -   ""       :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------

, ,         ""          ...

----------


## mila55d

> *mila55d*,  .   .       129-
>                 .1 .14.25 .
> ,   ,     ,        ?


  ,   ,     .. .      ,  2010,   , , ,  .   6193  .--.    ,  .    .mila55d

----------


## mila55d

.  mila55d

----------


## .

> ,     .. .


     .   ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


     ?   :Embarrassment: 
        .       ,          :Frown:

----------


## mila55d

, .   ..      .    .  ,    ..      .. ,    .  .

----------


## .

*mila55d*,        ?

----------


## mila55d

.  ,          .

----------


## Lara'S

> ,       ,      (    ,    ),  .     () +   .
>        .     ,


.,     ,   .      .

----------


## 1984

28  2011 ,             .  28         2010 .                     ?

----------


## .

.    ,       :Wink: 
     .

----------


## 1984

> .    ,      
>      .


   ,                            .             .                 .       .

----------


## .

> .


 ,     .



> .


        - .        . ,   .
     ,

----------


## 1984

,             ?             ?           ?   .     !!! :Smilie:

----------


## .

*1984*,      ,      .          :Wink:  



> ?


   -       .   -     .    3 ,

----------


## 1984

1984,      ,      .         

 ,            ,                               ,                    (                    )

----------


## 1984

[QUOTE=.;53328151]*1984*,      ,      .          :Wink:  
 ,            ,                              ,                    (                    )

----------


## .

*1984*,    ,     ,

----------


## Lara'S

*  .
    ,       ,      (    ,    ),  .     () +   .
       .     ,    * 

.
  ,        ?    ,       - ,     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lara'S

> ,


.    ,      ,       -   ,   ,   ,   -  ,       ?

----------


## .

> -   ,


 ?             ?

----------

!
 .         ????      2011.
 .

----------

** ,      -   .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53109212

----------

, !

----------


## Lara'S

> ?             ?


  ,   ,          ,    ,           ,      ,  -      . .  -    ?

----------


## .

,     ?

----------


## AndreyBal

, ,   ,          2010 ?    ?

----------


## .

.          :Frown:

----------


## Lara'S

> ,     ?


   -    ,       -  -    .   ?

----------


## .

*Lara'S*,      ,    -  ,    ,

----------


## Lara'S

> *Lara'S*,      ,    -  ,    ,


?           ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Lara'S*,     ,     .    ? 
     ,      ?

----------


## Lara'S

> *Lara'S*,     ,     .    ? 
>      ,      ?


   - ,        ?

----------

!              .    ,  2009,      ,    .      ,  ,      : "           ".     ?            .

----------


## Storn

** ,       2010 ?

----------

,        .      ?   ?

----------


## Storn

2010

----------


## .



----------

-     .,   - .     - ?       . -    .    ,  ?

----------


## Storn

> . -    .


  ,    ....

----------


## .

.    .    ,        .       
     .        .      ,   .  ,       2009          ,         . -

----------

, . -    ,     .   .   .       ,     ,      .       .  ?          ?   -  ,  - ?         ?

----------


## .

** ,    -   .          .    ,

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

! , ,  !     2009 ,   2011         ().        (    !!!). ,  , ..     ,     .    ,   ,      ,         , ,          -   .        .   ,        -     ?

----------


## .

> -   .


       .       ?   ?
        .
      ,

----------


## AndreyBal

> ! , ,  !     2009 ,   2011         ().        (    !!!). ,  , ..     ,     .    ,   ,      ,         , ,          -   .        .   ,        -     ?


         .   ,    .     .          .    ,   .

----------


## AndreyBal

, ,      .   .(      .        2010 .
1)    : 26001(   )
2)    : 24001    
3)   
    ,       ,      ,   ?     ,

----------


## .

*AndreyBal*,       ,

----------

,     ,    .   ,       ,     2 ,   .

      2011 ,           ? ,   ?    ,           ? (   ).

   .    1-  ?     ? (   ).

----------


## .

> 2011 ,           ? ,   ?


 .    30  2012 .    , 



> 1-  ?     ?


 ,  .   1

----------

!
       "   ...", ?

----------


## .



----------


## nike2011

, !    ,     2  ,    ,     .        ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

*nike2011*,  -   .       .      .
     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> 


    -?

----------


## nike2011

> 


. -   ,  - -     ,   ""   ,   ,     ,     ..     - ,        .          - ,    ?

----------


## .

.   .   ,             ,

----------


## nike2011

> .   .   ,             ,


    ,    ,     -  ,         ,          .     -            ,   ,     ,        .      .

----------


## .

*nike2011*,              .



> .


   ""?      ?

----------


## nike2011

> *nike2011*,              .
>    ""?      ?


,       ,     ,   ,        ,     ,       .    ,           -   ,    ,  , ..

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## fish

"",                . -  ,    ?

----------


## .

> "",                .


    ,   3-      .      23

----------


## fish

., !   ,    ,    .   ,         30 ,   .      .

----------


## IrXXXX

:
   2004           (     ?).  ,           .       (   ).       ,   .        .     . .           -  .     ?   !

----------


## Storn

*IrXXXX*,          .....  -      ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## IrXXXX

,  ,  ....

----------

! :      29.07.11.        3 .   -      (.. .    05.08.11)?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## Na28ta

> .       ,


.,     ,  .            ?  -   ...

----------


## .

,     (    )   .   ?

----------

,      .  2- ,    ,         ,    ?

----------


## .

**,      ? 
              1   :Frown:

----------

60.23

----------


## .

?

----------

25 ,              .

----------


## .

.

----------

-  ?     ,

----------


## .

,     ?    ?  ?            .

----------

.     .

----------


## .

?

----------

,    ,    ,              -,                     ?
  ,      ,    .

----------

-      6%.
:
1.                 46 .    ,      ,           2011 .
2.    ,   ,      5  ,   7!
3. ,              2011 .     ,    .    2012  1 .   !       (,              ).      "34",  "50".

 .

----------


## SidWilson

,     :
1)        
2)   ,     
3)        ,    
4)          . ""

 "": ?   ?   ?

    -       .
  ,      .     -   ,    .         ,          ?

  .    ?

----------

1)     ?      .        .
2)  ,     ?      2010  (    ,    ),               2011    ,         46 (      7  ).        ,        .  ,     ,    .
3)        -        .
4)     .       .

----------


## .

> 


  .                :Wink:      ,    .    7 .       .  5  -   .    ,    -   .      .  - 
*SidWilson*   .       ,     .
,     , ** ,   -2   ?  -

----------


## Na28ta

** ,      .         :Frown:

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     .   ,      ,     . ..    . -  .  .    ?     .           ,

----------


## alexstrel

,             .            , ..            .
     .

----------


## .

> 


     .      .           .    .
  -  
   , .    ,

----------

> .                    ,    .    7 .       .  5  -   .    ,    -   .      .  - 
> *SidWilson*   .       ,     .
> ,     , ** ,   -2   ?  -


,     ,  ,      ,    ,   .
  ""  .    ,    7         ?   ,      , ,     .    ,    5   ,   ,    ( ,   ).
    ? !        -2  - ,   .      ,         .  ,            .

,     ""       ?        ?      .             46  ( 7      ),    "".   ,          2012 .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ,      ,    ,   .


  ,      ,      (      )       .      ,    ,  -  ?    ,      .



> ,    7


     .   7 ,    5  :Smilie:         ?     .          .     



> ,    ( ,   ).


            ,         .



> ?


    .   .            .   -  .   .  -   ,   :Smilie: 



> ,     ""       ?


    .       .       ,   .

----------


## SidWilson

> ,     ""       ?


 
)  
)  
)  ....  .

     2 :        .
         ,        ,      .




> ""  .


   ,      ...

----------


## alexstrel

> .      .           .    .
>   -  
>    , .    ,


,   .
11.05.2011           . 12.05.2011       ,     : 
" 0400100002:      "

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,      .

----------


## ˸.

..   -1  9   (     11  2011 ).        .         ..      ,    ,           ,..       -                  .  :
1.    
2.  . , , . -,
3. , ,   /  2010-11 
4.    10-11 
   ...
 ,      ,         ..

      :    ?     -           ?      ...

   ,       2011 ,  /   ,..               ...
   ..        ...
   -    ,  -

----------


## ˸.

(. . 26               ,    ,     13.10.2008 N 296).:

26.       -  (    -  -  )                  ,    ,     ( 10)   14                 ,     ()      1 - 8  2  6   2  11    1  1996 . N 27- "  ()      " (   , 1996, N 14, . 1401; 2001, N 44, . 4149; 2003, N 1, . 13; 2007, N 30, . 3754).

        -                   ,    .

       -  -                       ( - ).        -  -                          ,     .


P.S.      ..

----------


## .

> -


 
     .       (  ,  )   .

----------

..,       3-  2011 .,            3  2011 .?

     1  2  2011 . .

----------


## .

2011       -   2  2012 .   30

----------

> 2011       -   2  2012 .   30


    : 25.10.11  02.05.12?

----------


## .

9   25 .   1         ,    2

----------


## ˸.

> .       (  ,  )   .


             ,      ...           ,    ,    ...
 ,   -..

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## ˸.

:Cool:     ..      .. ,        .    ,      "  ,           ".                ,. 07.09.11.       ,    ..     ,     8.09..               :Super:    :-))) ,           . , ,          ..  ,

----------


## ˸.

:     -       ,     07.09.11 (   ,      ).. ,  ,     .. :",     !"    ,             -     7     - !!!!  ,        :yes:   ,              ???   ..    .. ,   ..          1           ,    ,           2011  :Dezl: 
       -       :-)

----------


## .

...   :Embarrassment:

----------

:  15-   26001 (   )     .

     2011          .

----------


## .

-2 ?

----------


## ˸.

:       .. , 26 ,   ,      2011 ,    ,          ?     ,     ,     ..

----------


## .

,     2-,

----------


## ˸.

*.*,

----------

> -2 ?


  ,   12      .
    ,      -2,   .

----------


## RemezovMax

-       ?

   "    "  26001

----------


## .

,  -

----------


## RemezovMax

> ,  -


         .

----------


## .

,    - ?     ?

----------


## RemezovMax

> ,    - ?     ?


  .     ,     -.      .

----------


## .

*RemezovMax*,   -  



> .


   .        (       ),

----------


## RemezovMax

> *RemezovMax*,   -  
>    .        (       ),


,       ,   .    .

----------


## .

*RemezovMax*,     -?        .     .    ,    .

----------


## .

,       07.07.2011 N 553
"        ,      ()  ,    "
,      ,    ,

----------


## RemezovMax

> *RemezovMax*,     -?        .     .    ,    .


     ,           .




> ,       07.07.2011 N 553
> "        ,      ()  ,    "
> ,      ,    ,

----------


## Storn

> .


, 
 -      ,          ....   ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## RemezovMax

> , 
>  -      ,          ....   ....


     ,       .

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## RemezovMax

> 


 )))    ** .       ,       .    .

  -    .        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*RemezovMax*,    .    ,    .  .     .        ,  -  .       ,           ,   ,      ,      :Smilie: 




> ?


         .     ,     .    ,           :Wink:

----------


## RemezovMax

> ,  -  .


 ,  




> ,

----------


## .

-  .      -      :Frown:

----------


## RemezovMax

() (   )     , :

**  **,        ,      ()    (),    ,             ;

** :

      /,
       .

     :    **    ,           ** .

----------


## .

*RemezovMax*,   -   ,    ,           ?    ,   ,  .     .

----------


## RemezovMax

> *RemezovMax*,   -   ,    ,           ?    ,   ,  .     .


   .   .  .


  ,    :    ?

----------


## elenepl

!      ,       3 .        .        -4 "      """         !       ,         ,   .     ?    ? .

----------


## Na28ta

?          .  ,   -   .       ?     ?

----------


## elenepl

*Na28ta*,   :Big Grin:     ))))))     .     ,    .    .

----------


## .

> -4 "      """         !


    ?       2  ,     
  .      1         .         ?

----------


## elenepl

*.*, .   )))       1 )))

----------


## .

, ?  - ? 
         ,  ?    ,

----------


## RemezovMax

> .  .


.        




> !
>     :
> _"    .   . ,   ."_

----------


## Na28ta

*elenepl*,        .  ,  .      ? 

  ... .   ,        .    , ,  ,        .       ,    : "    ,  ".

----------

.   .      . ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## 28

! - , ....)))    , ,         46-      -  ?  ""      ,     2 )))

----------

,      .
       2010 ,   2011        .

----------


## andreykicum

:
1.         ,       27.09.11  .     .(    ,   . .    ).
2.  ,           .
          -  .       .

  ,      .

     ,           ?
       ?     ?

          .

----------


## Storn

> ?






> ?


3-   (     )

----------


## andreykicum

,      .

  -    .  .

1.          5      ?

2.       2         2   .

----------


## Storn

1.           ....     
2.        .....

----------


## alesh

!

   ,   . , 6%, .  .   :
     -  . (  , ,   ?)     .    , .

 :
     (   )     ?   -  ,  30  2012?

!

----------


## .

1.          
2.

----------


## RemezovMax

. .   :Embarrassment:  ,       .   :Cool:   .     :yes:

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Тоже читаю две темы о закрытии, поясните, пожалуйста..
1. У меня работает гражданин Украины. Когда его уволю в связи с прекращением деят-ти ИП, будет ли штраф, если не уведомлю ФМС, центр занятости, ФМС? Можно ли пренебречь этими уведомлениями, вдруг они уже никому не нужны...
2. РСВ-2 обязательно в течение 12 дней после закрытия. Что-то еще обязательно сдать в течение этого времени?
3. И еще не разобралась с декларациями по НДФЛ, НДФЛ с сотрудников удерживаю, уплачиваю, но после закрытия по какой форме и какой срок уплаты этого налога?

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Да, не указала, что ИП на вмененке, плюс изредка УСН 6% ))

----------


## .

*Mouretta Jet*,         ,       




> -2    12   . -       ?


.         




> ?


 -          .     .       2-. 
     (-1, )

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> НДФЛ вообще-то удерживается и перечисляется с зарплаты сразу при выплате дохода физлицу


ой ой ой, да, да, Надежда, вопрос про декларацию, про срок сдачи, а не про налог... голова чет едет, хотя и выходной. 1. А справки 2-НДФЛ до какого числа?
2. Отчетность в ПФ независимо от срока сдачи предыдущей декларации сдается, просто при завершении деятельности? 3. Получается, там будет другой код, как для ликвидации? 4. А в ФСС ничего не надо сдавать, только сняться с учета как работодатель?

----------


## .

*Mouretta Jet*,         (  ).     2-.  1  2012 .   ?   




> ,      ?


.   ,     .

----------


## 777

,    46  ,             .   .

----------


## trion

,  6%,  .   29.11.2011
   :
1.       ,      .    - ?
2. -2       ?       ,  2010       xml . (       )
3.      ,    2012 ?
 !

----------


## .

1.  
2.   .    2010       ,    
3.

----------

46.         ,         (                ),           46   ,             ,        ,       . !        .

 .

----------


## trion

> 46.         ,         (                ),           46   ,             ,        ,       . !        .
> 
>  .


  ()    ,      .      .    .  , ,         .   -      -   .       .

----------

.  ?      ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


.    ,     .      :Frown:

----------


## Pavlon

.  6%.   .   . /  ,    .     ,     .

 : 
1.  26001
2.     160 .

_[censored]_

    ( 46- )         (  ).         26001      ?
    ( )        ?
   ( )  ,         ? (   )

----------


## .

*Pavlon*,  .  ,     .       ,      -2 (     ),     .  ,         



> .         26001


 



> ( )


 



> 


     ,    



> ( )  ,


    2011      .  30  2012

----------


## Pavlon

> ,


        ,  ,    4-   + ?      4-  ?
      ,       ?

----------


## .

*Pavlon*,    .     .     ,

----------


## RemezovMax

.     17   .

  , .   .      (  )  .    : "    ?"     : " ?" : "!"         .       .

 -            "".   .

----------


## .

*RemezovMax*,     -2     12-    ,

----------


## RemezovMax

> *RemezovMax*,     -2     12-    ,


,

----------


## Pavlon

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B5.D0.BB.D1.8F      "  -09-1    ()  ( )".
       /c    .
     ( ) ?
  ,     ...

----------


## .

> 


.   _7     _ 
 -         ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## greisic

,    -  ?
 ,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Pavlon

. .  46-      + .
         ,      ?
   2009 ,       ,    ,   ...
        .         ?

----------


## Na28ta

.               (    )

----------

2 ...
1.              , .              ? 
2.                       ?

----------


## Storn

1.     
2.     ....,  ....     ....  :Big Grin:

----------

> 2.     ....,  ....     ....


 ,  ...     ...

----------


## Na28ta

*Storn*,      "". ,     ...          - .

----------


## kramskaya-a

,     .
1.        5         30     (        ).   ,             (    ),            ,  -  .
2.         .

----------


## .

> 5


     .    




> 30


 30 .  12     -2 + 15

----------

.         . ,            ?           ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,            ?



        ?       .

----------

24001 - 3 ,      (       -   ,    -   ) ?   .

----------

.:
           ()   -  , ,         ,   ......
(  . 4 . 5   )
   "  "? , ,     ,    ?

----------


## greisic

> 24001 - 3 ,      (       -   ,    -   ) ?   .


         ?

----------


## greisic

. .
  .
    .    7    .     . 
   ?
   ?     ?
    ?            46 ?

----------


## .

> "  "? , ,     ,    ?


     ,      ...




> ?


   ?
*greisic*,      ?     2004 ?

----------

-   . , :
1.    -      10 .  ?          .   ,    ?
2.     2  .           .    ,               .    -      .            (   ..).      .      .   ?   ?
3.    .        ?   ? (    -   )     .    .   ?

----------


## .

> -      10 .  ?







> ,    ?


 ,   ,       :Frown: 




> -      .


          ,        

,    ,      .

----------


## greisic

> greisic,      ?     2004 ?


 2004      .      45   .
 7    ,   .     .    .     ,       . 
   ,        .
    .   ,    .     .  ,   .   ,  . 
    .     46      ?     ?

----------


## .

> ,        .


        7 ?
    ,         :Wink:        ,    
      ,      .      .        ,

----------


## greisic

> ,      .      .


    ?    ?

----------

,  . 
   ,     .    ,  ,   . 
 ,   ,            ( ),   . 
  ,     ,   ,    ,   ?   ,        ,         . 
        ?

----------


## Na28ta

.            ,  ...

----------

> .            ,  ...


  ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:

----------

> 


   /,    /,    /.  /   .   ,         .
  , ...

----------


## Na28ta

**,        , ...         -    ?

----------

> 


, -,    .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   ,  ...     :yes:

----------

,  ,    ,           ?       .      ,       - ?

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink: 
     ,   .    ,

----------


## andreykicum

.
        ,   .

 :
 1.   - 26.09.11  
 2.    13.10.11,    21.10  "   "( 5      ).
       ,     -     .

   -  ?    ,  ?
 ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=65839&page=103 .       .  ...

----------


## andreykicum

Na28ta,         ,   ,      .  ?     "  ,     ".  .     15    -   ,     .

           -    .

        ?
      ()?
     ,   ?
       ?

            .    . .

----------


## .

*andreykicum*, , , ,               :Frown:    ,    .  ,      
      ,           ?

----------


## Na28ta

. ,            .      ,           3 ,    ,   .

         3 ,  99%      ...    .  3,   15.      .     .

----------


## andreykicum

.
  ,      Na28ta  15 .  .           \ .           .
         ,    ,       .

  ,           20   ,    ,             google.ru.
    -  !     -  !
    :
"-  ?
- ,   !  ."
             ,   .    .

  -      ->      ->     ->    ->      ((

      ,           ,      ,  ,       -    ,         .

----------


## .

*andreykicum*,  ,              .     ,        ,    :Frown: 



> ,         .


    ?   ,       .     ,   ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

.    .
   ,   FAQ:  ("")

----------

